# Kein Bildsignal



## Dennis Schmidt (23. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein dringendes Problem und komme selber nicht weiter:

Habe mir ein neues System zugelegt, habe alles zusammengebaut und angeschlossen, aber ich bekomme kein Signal auf meinen Monitor.

Hardware sieht folgendermaßen aus:

- Mainboard: ASRock ConroeXFire
- CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo
- Grafik: Radeon x1900 XT 
- 450 Watt Netzteil

An der Grafikkarte blinkt die rote Lampe unter dem Stromanschluss. 
GraKa hat 2 DVI-Ausgänge und geht zum Samsung Sync Master 940 BW

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und/oder weiß, was mein Problem ist? Ich danke im vorraus für jede Antwort ...


Dennis


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2007)

Bei dem Roten Lämpchen könnte es sich um eine Fehlermeldung handeln (irgendwie naheliegend). Schau doch einfach mal ins Handbuch, um dir da besser zu helfen wäre es notwendig gewesen den Hersteller und die Modellbezeichnung der Grafikkarte zu wissen, die des Monitors sind in dieser Fallbeschreibung eher minderer Bedeutung.


----------

